# Platy died during birth



## MommaStrode (May 12, 2009)

I had a very pregnant platy that was about ready to pop. I saw her swimming around the nook I made for her and within an hour she was dead. I got her out and she had babies sticking out of her halfway.  I picked her up and babies came pouring out! There were about 40 in there...all dead. What would cause her to die as well as ALL her fry?


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Stress can cause them to abort a pregnancy.


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Personally I have never owned platys, but I've read up on live bearers quite a bit and have had mollies and guppies. But this seems to be a not to rare occurrence, a female dyeing during birth/late in the pregnancy.

Like OneFishTwoFish said, stress is a very likely factor. How large is your tank? Who was your female housed with? Temp? PH?
A little more info is needed to really to understand the cause of death a bit more =3


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Water Dragon, no offence but in this case its really just a case of death due to stress from birth. Platys are highly stressed out fishes for what ever reason. MommaStrode, you did nothing wrong. the fish wasnt able to handle the birth and it took her life. the babies would have died from suffocation since they were all alive and she was dead.


----------



## Victoria1984 (Jan 7, 2009)

awwww this is such a sad post am sorry for your losses , id have cried if it was my fish, as zakk said it does happen alot mainly due to stress of giving birth but not always the reason some times a fry can get stuck coming out sometimes its noticable and u can help them out but if left long enough the female will die along with her fry, go treat yourself to another female and best of luck :sad:


----------



## katfemme89 (Nov 27, 2009)

That makes me so sad! I am so sorry. I hate it when my fish die (although it's happened numerous times)


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

^Me too. 2 of my fish had already died and all of the platy fry past away. 4 of them had unknown deaths and one died after I siphon it out of the nursery tank

I never had a platy die of giving birth. My platy only gave birth one time and I haven't seen her give birth since nor she doesn't have a really huge belly.


----------

